# vaccinating?



## Rouen (Sep 25, 2009)

is there an optimum age to vaccinate pigeons or can it be started at any point in their lives? would it be worth it to vaccinate my 2 ferals against PMV and paratyphoid?
I'm sure they need to be wormed as well, what product works best?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Can you please tell us more about your two ferals.
If you keep them in the closed, safe environment (cage, aviary etc.) you don’t need to vaccinate them. Ferals do have resistance to diseases and if healthy, I would not recommend anything but worming them. Give them good food, vitamins, supplements, grit and that should be enough to keep them healthy.
Just to be on the safe side, keep with you medicines for treatment of canker, cocci and worms, or at least find place where you can get them fast. That way in case of emergency you can treat your birds.


----------



## Rouen (Sep 25, 2009)

you can read about them in this post http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/new-pigeons-40045.html
I have since added a small flight area for them to get natural stones and such and thats also where their bathing area is so their loft doesn't get drenched. they get a mixture of yellow and green split peas, rice, barley, some comercial chicken feed(mainly for corn), sunflower seeds, millet, canary seed, flax seed, safflower seed, and some bean that I forget the name of. they seem to like this mixture.


----------

